# Johnny Depp and Disney will go back to the "Caribbean",other projects announced



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

variety.com is reporting that Johnny Depp has agreed to reprise his Capt. Jack Sparrow role for the fourth installment of the "Pirates of the Caribbean" franchise.
Depp has also signed deals with Disney for two other films.
He will play the role of Tonto in Disney's adaptation of "The Lone Ranger".Both of these films will be produced by Jerry Bruckheimer.No word yet in regards to who will play the part of the masked man.
He has also agreed to play the part of the Mad Hatter in Tim Burton's upcoming version of "Alice in Wonderland".
More info on these details and some other Disney business at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117992798.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Another Pirates movie? God help us! The last one stunk so bad that even 'The Simpsons' took there turn at letting us not forget it.

Lone Ranger - I might go for Johnny Depp as Tonto but it really will depend on who they get for Lone Ranger. Put the wrong person in the role and this could come off looking like the CSI:Miami season premiere.

Alice in Wonderland - Johnny Depp as Mad Hatter, I can not accept that one. This is a role which needs to go to someone a little older and more sophisticated. I just don't think he will be a good fit.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Can people not come up with any more ideas on movies anymore?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

kal915 said:


> Can people not come up with any more ideas on movies anymore?


It is not just the movie industry! Vocal projectionists (I refuse to call them Music Artists and/or singers) have done a good job of butchering classics from the 60 - 80's. 
I'm about ready to lose my free samples when I walk through the grocery store and hear some butchered remix of something like 'Come on Eileen' or 'Band of Gold' (just to name two I heard earlier this week.
BTW, there is no reason I can think of for a song like 'Come on Eileen' to altered to contain explicit lyrics.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For those that may not have checked the link out from variety,other projects announced include :
The release of "Cars 2" has been moved up a year,now scheduled to hit theaters Summer 2011.
In addition to "Cars 2",the studio will produce a series of animated short films featuring characters from "Cars".The short films will air on TV,including the Disney Channel,of course and in theaters.
Nicolas Cage and Jerry Bruckheimer also announced another "National Treasure" film.


----------

